# Bimax before/after: 4 months post-op. How much did I improve?



## newlurker69 (Sep 6, 2022)

How much did I improve? When I posted 2-months post-op, most people say I ascended from incel to low-tier normie, but I was still very swollen back then. I still have some swelling (especially in the cheeks) that will dissipate in the next year. I’ll post again in ~6 months. 
























In early May 2022, I had double jaw surgery (bimax) for sleep apnea, covered by insurance. Because there are huge aesthetic implications, I’m posting about myself here in case it’s useful. I don’t condone most of the other content on this website because it’s very toxic.

I had a very large advancement and CCW rotation, roughly equivalent to what Dr. Alfaro would have done (I forgot the exact measurements). This was a slightly bigger movement than my surgeon initially recommended, but I opted for it in order to maximize my airway and compensate for potential relapse. At first after the surgery, I thought I was advanced too far, but now that the swelling has gone down, I think I look pretty good. I’m slightly protrusive in one of the 3/4 angles (the last photo), but it’s not a big deal (and I could always shave a bit off the chin on the right side in the future). My upper midface is still recessed in comparison to my jaws, and I might address that later on.

My surgeon was Dr. Steinbacher at Yale, and I would recommend him.

Socially, I’m pretty sure new people are treating me better after surgery than before surgery. I recently moved and met a whole new set of people, and making friends was very easy (I’m usually able to make friends quickly and have never been made fun of for my looks, but this time felt extra easy). I haven’t entered the dating pool yet to know if this made a difference there, but I won’t know the extent for a while because it takes a full year for all of the swelling to dissipate.

Things that didn’t go well:


My nose tip dropped a little bit, which is the opposite of what usually happens (I had a septum perforation plus my nose had issues beforehand). I’m probably going to get a rhinoplasty to fix this, simply bringing up the tip to a normal level; it will also improve my breathing. Looking at these photos makes me realize this is pretty necessary. 
My midline is a couple mm off to the right side, and my jaws are slightly shifted to the right. This can happen with these surgeries because they can make existing asymmetries more apparent. It really bothered me when I first noticed, but now I realize it’s not a big deal. No one has proactively noticed it, and even when I point it out, some can still barely see it.

Things I could do in the future:


Lose~10 lbs of fat. This, along with the swelling continuing to reduce, will slim down my face.
Rhinoplasty to bring up my nose tip and further improve my breathing
Possibly something in my infraorbital/malar area to make it look less recessed. 
Minox on eyebrows
Better skincare routine
If the protrusive right side bothers me in the future, I could always shave a bit off of the chin, but that probably won’t be necessary
If my hairline continues to recede, I could do a hair transplant someday.


----------



## tooLOW (Sep 6, 2022)

😢over for u
with that age
being a cuck is ur only option


----------



## eren1 (Sep 6, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> How much did I improve? When I posted 2-months post-op, most people say I ascended from incel to low-tier normie, but I was still very swollen back then. I still have some swelling (especially in the cheeks) that will dissipate in the next year. I’ll post again in ~6 months.
> View attachment 1855753
> 
> View attachment 1855754
> ...


U somehow ascended more in the eye area then in the jaw, lmao


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 6, 2022)

Eye area improvement, do rhino


----------



## zharupodrugu (Sep 6, 2022)

No softmaxxes spotted. U cant even leanmax im not even talk about gymmax.
Ur haircut is terrible and your norwood showing.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 6, 2022)

why your nose got droppier


----------



## Polar (Sep 6, 2022)

dye your brows leanmaxx and take care of your hair
otherwise still ltn


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 6, 2022)

Point taken on the hair, it usually looks more like the before picture when I put pomade in. I had just woken up when I took these photos.


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 6, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> why your nose got droppier


There was some sort of complication where my septum got perforated, but I can get that fixed with rhino


----------



## bogii (Sep 6, 2022)

@Gaia262 you remember him?


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 6, 2022)

0% SMV increase 

Over


----------



## bara (Sep 6, 2022)

From shit to less shit.


----------



## skinnytwink (Sep 6, 2022)

i think weak ltn now, soft features lacking i think your nose is your biggest failo your nose bridge is very weird


----------



## HerpDerpson (Sep 6, 2022)

eren1 said:


> U somehow ascended more in the eye area then in the jaw, lmao


Posture, he's not tilting his had back anymore. I'd like to do the same, but my recessed jaw would suffocate me.
Also you went from 3/10 to 4/10. You should be 5 with rhino and a hair transplant.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Sep 6, 2022)

Rhino, infraorbital rims+cantho+ supraorbitals, roids, 4 inch lifts and you’ll ascend to HTN


----------



## skinnytwink (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 6, 2022)

skinnytwink said:


> View attachment 1855818


What were all the things you changed here?


----------



## 5ft1 (Sep 6, 2022)

You’re normie now, bordering on truecel in the before. Worthwhile improvement


----------



## skinnytwink (Sep 6, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> What were all the things you changed here?


it's a shit morph but i made hairline lower, brows darker, eyelid surgery for more pct and eyelid retraction, rhinoplasty, lip filler to fix lip assymetry, jaw implant


----------



## mvp2v1 (Sep 6, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> How much did I improve? When I posted 2-months post-op, most people say I ascended from incel to low-tier normie, but I was still very swollen back then. I still have some swelling (especially in the cheeks) that will dissipate in the next year. I’ll post again in ~6 months.
> View attachment 1855753
> 
> View attachment 1855754
> ...


Raise your hyoid. (Raise your back third of tongue up.) then take a pic


----------



## Jade (Sep 6, 2022)

@newlurker69 
You look fantastic, and I am glad you are healing positively. 


The asymmetries you are seeing are extremely common. (they do not look bad), and most people will not care or notice them.


Your nose will be an "easy" fix, and you could take this opportunity to make it "better" than before.


*Your cheeks.* Usually, people in your situation need mid-face or cheeks volume. It is common practice among some surgeons to add or suggest cheek implants when you have a bimax surgery like yours.


"I'm slightly protrusive in one of the 3/4 angles". Maybe, but it does NOT look bad. If you ever get cheek implants, that effect will be even less noticeable. 

You seem very kind and respectful, and after seeing so many cases, I can't help but correlate that with the actual results. It is a process, and you look fantastic. Seeing your results makes me happy, and I am truly excited for you. 

Thank you for showing us your results. Please beware of morphs - it is not about a morph or comparison, rather, it is about enhancing your own unique look. 

God bless


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Sep 6, 2022)

ITS FUCKIN OVER BUDDY BOYO


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 6, 2022)

Sorry to say, but you are still totally invisible to females any age and looks level.
To ascend, you would need another 100k investment.
- Rhino
- Jaw implant
- eye surgery
- lip surgery (if thats possible). Its looks like you have a harelip btw
- Hairtransplant/hairsystem


----------



## Lawton88 (Sep 6, 2022)

You improved a little but would need some more work to reach a 5/10 mid-tier normie.


----------



## Vain786 (Sep 6, 2022)

i think ur eye area needs to be dissected next  improvement tho

*also why dese niggas do surgery before softmaxxes *


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 6, 2022)

NocturnalDecay said:


> View attachment 1856037


Hi chad


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 6, 2022)

NocturnalDecay said:


> View attachment 1856037


Even the after version would struggle with girls cause of norwooding and weird lip shape


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Sep 6, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Hi chad


Mogger morph ngl


----------



## SixCRY (Sep 6, 2022)

_I did a realistic Morph for you OP:
-Deep Necklift by Dr Nayak (30-40k)
-Rhino tip elevation + paranasal implant (10-15k)
-Hair System or hair transplant

U should gain 2 PSL, btw my morph is very realistic 

Btw how much ur maxilla was advanced at ANS? and did u had custom plates and guides? _


----------



## Beau_Gosse (Sep 6, 2022)

Brutal but I heard that it takes up to 2 years for your face to completely debloat after bimax so you might be surprised in the end


----------



## Foreverbrad (Sep 6, 2022)

Anyone can ascend with enough money but damn this is a rough case.

Big jaw angle implants, rhino and hair transplant next.


----------



## skinnytwink (Sep 6, 2022)

Beau_Gosse said:


> Brutal but I heard that it takes up to 2 years for your face to completely debloat after bimax so you might be surprised in the end



some people heal really quickly and look half decent after a month


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Sep 6, 2022)

good improvement, Imperator Romana


----------



## skinnytwink (Sep 6, 2022)

NocturnalDecay said:


> View attachment 1856037


how did u do this it's so good what did u change


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 6, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> Anyone can ascend with enough money but damn this is a rough case.
> 
> Big jaw angle implants, rhino and hair transplant next.


Nah. They cannot. Some people are hardcapped by unfixable things. But I think this dude can become MTN with more surgeries.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 6, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> View attachment 1856152
> 
> 
> good improvement, Imperator Romana


I don't understand why you have to insult people like this. Criticism is fine but you don't have to be so disrespectful.


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Sep 6, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I don't understand why you have to insult people like this. Criticism is fine but you don't have to be so disrespectful.


fuck off


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 6, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Hi chad


Right would be a solid looking white guy.


----------



## Gandy (Sep 6, 2022)

You could ascend but it would take easily a ~$100k investment. Cheek implants - canthoplasty - chin implants - rhinoplasty - hair transplant - beard transplant -lip contour

Is it doable? Yes. Is it worth it? Only you get to decide that. But your current result on its own is not a good improvement on its' own.

It's better than what you started with though. But realistically speaking, it's not going to be enough if you want to improve in looks


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

Gandy said:


> View attachment 1856186
> 
> 
> You could ascend but it would take easily a ~$100k investment. Cheek implants - canthoplasty - chin implants - rhinoplasty - hair transplant - beard transplant -lip contour
> ...


thats not what he would look like with all those surgeries. nobody can look like a photoshopped psl morph like this. even if he started at chadlite he couldnt LOL


----------



## Gandy (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> thats not what he would look like with all those surgeries. nobody can look like a photoshopped psl morph like this. even if he started at chadlite he couldnt LOL


Not even close, I agree. Plus I doubt he can get a skin tone like that naturally (maybe with Melanotan).

Those surgeries (and implants) are just pointers to a direction where he might look more like the man he wants to look like.

There is also no guarantee it will all harmonize or not look botched if done by incompetent surgeons.
Personally if I was in his situation I would consider myself as having nothing to lose and I would at least try.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

Gandy said:


> Not even close, I agree. Plus I doubt he can get a skin tone like that naturally (maybe with Melanotan).
> 
> Those surgeries (and implants) are just pointers to a direction where he might look more like the man he wants to look like.
> 
> ...


lmfao then why did you make the morph knowing that the nigga cant even look anywhere close to it. thats just suifuel. you shouldve given him a more realistic morph atleast instead of a super god version of him


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 6, 2022)

I think you are below average - average right now. 

You need skincare. Red light, PRP treatment, low dose Tretinion. Try to occasionally (maximum twice a week) eat some beef liver bought from a butcher (not supermarket), I noticed it really helps my skin after I eat it. Try to get some sun on your body often aswell, because Liver has a lot of Vitamin A and if you are low on Vitamin D levels it can cause problems for some people. Avoid sun on your face by wearing a cap.


----------



## skinnytwink (Sep 6, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I don't understand why you have to insult people like this. Criticism is fine but you don't have to be so disrespectful.


yeah and they probably look worse 💁‍♀️


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> lmfao then why did you make the morph knowing that the nigga cant even look anywhere close to it. thats just suifuel. you shouldve given him a more realistic morph atleast instead of a super god version of him


I used suicefuel morphs to have nightmares of ascension, and i probably managed to ascend the most with the least money at that time.
Inb4 lts just leanmax.
If u knew how looksminned i was. Biggest psl ascension of history


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I used suicefuel morphs to have nightmares of ascension, and i probably managed to ascend the most with the least money at that time.
> Inb4 lts just leanmax.
> If u knew how looksminned i was. Biggest psl ascension of history


u showed me. you looked like a normie


----------



## nitesik (Sep 6, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> How much did I improve? When I posted 2-months post-op, most people say I ascended from incel to low-tier normie, but I was still very swollen back then. I still have some swelling (especially in the cheeks) that will dissipate in the next year. I’ll post again in ~6 months.
> View attachment 1855753
> 
> View attachment 1855754
> ...


Dont get upset because of retarted indians from mumbai in the comments. Thats quite an improvement, and you have long list of softmaxxes you can do. Its great that your social life is easier than ever, keep it up boyo


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> lmfao then why did you make the morph knowing that the nigga cant even look anywhere close to it. thats just suifuel. you shouldve given him a more realistic morph atleast instead of a super god version of him


Unrealistic morphs allow you to understand what is holding you back.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> u showed me. you looked like a normie


And im ascending further. I will leave this place as close to a gigachad as possible if this world permits me tho. You have my word.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Unrealistic morphs allow you to understand what is holding you back.


they show u that EVERYTHING IS THE PROBLEM, OVER


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> And im ascending further. I will leave this place as close to a gigachad as possible if this world permits me tho. You have my word.


you will never leave this place EVEN if you become gigachad


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> u showed me. you looked like a normie


So he was 5/10? No dude. In that passport pic he showed me, he looked like 3 PSL incel. Just very looksminned,

It seems like he got a lot more bonemass as he grew older. Seems like a pubertymaxxing ascension.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> So he was 5/10? No dude. In that passport pic he showed me, he looked like 3 PSL incel. Just very looksminned,
> 
> It seems like he got a lot more bonemass as he grew older. Seems like a pubertymaxxing ascension.


i saw a normal selfie of him in like 2020 or 2021, post puberty


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 6, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> So he was 5/10? No dude. In that passport pic he showed me, he looked like 3 PSL incel. Just very looksminned,
> 
> It seems like he got a lot more bonemass as he grew older. Seems like a pubertymaxxing ascension.


I was 19 brocel. And didnt grew 1cm even. hows that possible? Its just my aspie brain working


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> i saw a normal selfie of him in like 2020, post puberty


I can post but NEVER share bhaijan


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> they show u that EVERYTHING IS THE PROBLEM, OVER


no I mean. You can change your IPD and see if it ascends you, alter your midface length, give yourself chad bones.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I can post but NEVER share bhaijan


no i remember


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> i saw a normal selfie of him in like 2020 or 2021, post puberty


He showed some pic from 6 years ago. When he was 19. You would tell him to rope if you saw it.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> no I mean. You can change your IPD and see if it ascends you, alter your midface length, give yourself chad bones.


you cant change your ipd alone. your pfl has to change as well to accommodate the eye spacing and if its the case where you have to shrink pfl your eyes may become too small for your skull and theres only so much you can alter your midface length (literally just lip lift for shortening). its like solving a rubiks cube. you cant just solve one color of the side and expect everything else to fit in place


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> you cant change your ipd alone. your pfl has to change as well to accommodate the eye spacing and if its the case where you have to shrink pfl your eyes may become too small for your skull and theres only so much you can alter your midface length (literally just lip lift for shortening)


Ah. That is why cosmicmaxxer descended. OBO fixed his ES ratio but raped his PFL. Making him look unharmonious.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 6, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I was 19 brocel. And didnt grew 1cm even. hows that possible? Its just my aspie brain working


I have no clue. You were giga looksminned though. Glasses, unibrow, fat af (according to you). I would think you were skinny based on your face.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> you cant change your ipd alone. your pfl has to change as well to accommodate the eye spacing and if its the case where you have to shrink pfl your eyes may become too small for your skull and theres only so much you can alter your midface length (literally just lip lift for shortening). its like solving a rubiks cube. you cant just solve one color of the side and expect everything else to fit in place


But you can change all those other things too to figure out what is holding you back.


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 6, 2022)

Jade said:


> @newlurker69
> You look fantastic, and I am glad you are healing positively.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! This is super helpful and encouraging


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 6, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> You’re normie now, bordering on truecel in the before. Worthwhile improvement


Normie? Keep on coping. He went from truecel to incel.


----------



## 5ft1 (Sep 6, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Normie? Keep on coping. He went from truecel to incel.


He looks old so normie for his age range


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 6, 2022)

mvp2v1 said:


> Raise your hyoid. (Raise your back third of tongue up.) then take a pic


It doesn’t make much of a difference. It might still be swelling or the muscles stretching, or fat that I can lose. I’ll check again in 4 months as I get further post-op and lose weight.


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 6, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> He looks old so normie for his age range


Not that old, 26. I need better skincare


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 6, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Rhino, infraorbital rims+cantho+ supraorbitals, roids, 4 inch lifts and you’ll ascend to HTN
> 
> 
> Vain786 said:
> ...





SixCRY said:


> _I did a realistic Morph for you OP:
> -Deep Necklift by Dr Nayak (30-40k)
> -Rhino tip elevation + paranasal implant (10-15k)
> -Hair System or hair transplant
> ...


This is cool! I’m hoping that my neck is mostly because of swelling and residual fat, but we’ll see!


----------



## user030605 (Sep 6, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Not that old, 26. I need better skincare


It’s more so your genetics that make you look old. Not your skin care


----------



## Crusile (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## GloGang300 (Sep 6, 2022)

u looked better as a birdcel


----------



## Crusile (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## zv1212 (Sep 6, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> How much did I improve? When I posted 2-months post-op, most people say I ascended from incel to low-tier normie, but I was still very swollen back then. I still have some swelling (especially in the cheeks) that will dissipate in the next year. I’ll post again in ~6 months.
> View attachment 1855753
> 
> View attachment 1855754
> ...


Never began. My sincerest heartfelt condolences 😢


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 6, 2022)

GloGang300 said:


> u looked better as a birdcel


I definitely don’t think so. Especially once I fix my nose.


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 6, 2022)

Even most of the people roasting me on here probably don’t think I look any *worse* than before, especially once I fix the nose problem


----------



## count copula (Sep 6, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> How much did I improve? When I posted 2-months post-op, most people say I ascended from incel to low-tier normie, but I was still very swollen back then. I still have some swelling (especially in the cheeks) that will dissipate in the next year. I’ll post again in ~6 months.
> View attachment 1855753
> 
> View attachment 1855754
> ...


Massive improvement for what the procedure could provide.

I think that the airway improvement is priceless and will improve your life drastically as well as aesthetics.

I would advise you to be realistic with you want to do in the future both aesthetically and financially. 

Your current plan is really good for you and would advise you follow through with most of these. 

Good luck brother.


----------



## exeight (Sep 6, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Even most of the people roasting me on here probably don’t think I look any *worse* than before, especially once I fix the nose problem


no, you are not looking worse than before
you ascended. but you are not done yet


----------



## highT (Sep 6, 2022)

Absolutely insane how much your eye area has improved from the jaw surgery. Symmetry looks good too. Definitely could improve from some infraorbital/malar augmentation.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 6, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Not that old, 26. I need better skincare


you need lower hairline... hair is more important to look younger than the skin, but take care of your skin also


----------



## MrRubiks (Sep 6, 2022)

Ignore the haters. You improved a lot man. Congrats on the progress!! Next step imo should be a rhino.


----------



## materialistic (Sep 6, 2022)

Mirin massive improvement.


----------



## SixCRY (Sep 7, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> This is cool! I’m hoping that my neck is mostly because of swelling and residual fat, but we’ll see!


I do confirm you this is neither fat neither swelling. Even fat people have a separation between neck and face

Btw i asked how much advancedment u got for maxilla (incisoir point or ANS€


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Sep 7, 2022)

Why the fuck people here go for hardmaxxing before completing the soft maxxes, gymmaxx, leanmaxx, hairmaxx, skinmaxx, fashionmaxx will ascend you more than bimax.

But it's good you're done with bimax, now you need to focus on all the soft maxxes, ignore what schizos here say, softmaxxes are very very important


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 7, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> He looks old so normie for his age range


im a year older than him  can you believe



Chadpreetmaybe said:


> Why the fuck people here go for hardmaxxing before completing the soft maxxes, gymmaxx, leanmaxx, hairmaxx, skinmaxx, fashionmaxx will ascend you more than bimax.
> 
> But it's good you're done with bimax, now you need to focus on all the soft maxxes, ignore what schizos here say, softmaxxes are very very important


you can do both at the same time. it's not one way or another


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 7, 2022)

I did bimax primarily for sleep apnea, hence why I did it before optimizing weight, etc. It needed to happen sometime and the timing worked out.


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 7, 2022)

SixCRY said:


> I do confirm you this is neither fat neither swelling. Even fat people have a separation between neck and face
> 
> Btw i asked how much advancedment u got for maxilla (incisoir point or ANS€


How do you know this isn’t fat or swelling? Does that mean it won’t reduce over time? And what would I do about it?

Oops, missed you asking earlier, sorry. Maxillary advancement was ~10mm, really big!


----------



## GreyFoxcel (Sep 7, 2022)

Do you have any ct to compare with? I find it weird that your gonial angle hasn't changed with ccw


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Sep 7, 2022)

Definitely ascended but u need cheekbone/Malar implant


----------



## 5ft1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> im a year older than him  can you believe
> 
> 
> you can do both at the same time. it's not one way or another


I thought he was 30 ngl


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 7, 2022)

optimisticzoomer said:


> Definitely ascended but u need cheekbone/Malar implant


Do you guys think I can get the same effect with filler for the next couple years, and then replace with malar implant later? I don’t have much time for a bunch of surgeries nowadays


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 7, 2022)

GreyFoxcel said:


> Do you have any ct to compare with? I find it weird that your gonial angle hasn't changed with ccw


I got 7.5 degrees CCW rotation. I had to Google gonial angle, that area isn’t directly touched in the way more surgeons do the BSSO cut


----------



## its_over_for_me_? (Sep 7, 2022)

View attachment B179A013-DD0F-4E9B-BD99-61B95282BE20.webp


----------



## SixCRY (Sep 8, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> How do you know this isn’t fat or swelling? Does that mean it won’t reduce over time? And what would I do about it?
> 
> Oops, missed you asking earlier, sorry. Maxillary advancement was ~10mm, really big!


Ur 4month post, only left is residual swellibg that is most likely around nose (people cant see, but you can touch)

When fat people have a double they still have a separation of the face and neck at the level of the hyoid bone. You don't because its modt likely platisma laxity

I told you you need a deep necklift by Dr Nayak.

10mm advancement at ANS or incisor point?
Cuz 10mm at ANS, mean the incisor moved more (maybe 13)
10mm at incisor mean ANS moved les


----------



## newlurker69 (Sep 8, 2022)

SixCRY said:


> Ur 4month post, only left is residual swellibg that is most likely around nose (people cant see, but you can touch)
> 
> When fat people have a double they still have a separation of the face and neck at the level of the hyoid bone. You don't because its modt likely platisma laxity
> 
> ...


I believe it was 10mm at ANS but I don’t remember.

With the platisma: I remember it was stretched super tight right after surgery given how far my mandible moved forward, and it’s still really tight when I try to look upwards (I have less range of motion when looking up compared to pre-surgery). Another theory is that it never had to stretch before, so now it’s gaining flexibility over time and after a year or two, it will be like what normal people have. Do you think that’s potentially valid?


----------



## SixCRY (Sep 8, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I believe it was 10mm at ANS but I don’t remember.
> 
> With the platisma: I remember it was stretched super tight right after surgery given how far my mandible moved forward, and it’s still really tight when I try to look upwards (I have less range of motion when looking up compared to pre-surgery). Another theory is that it never had to stretch before, so now it’s gaining flexibility over time and after a year or two, it will be like what normal people have. Do you think that’s potentially valid?


no it doesnt work like that, u need a necklift


----------



## Tasty17 (Sep 11, 2022)

You need to fix your midface now with a MLF3.

Please read this: 









Who does modified LeFort 3?


Modified LeFort3 is a good procedure that has been done on non-deformed people to fix their midface projection, especially by Dr. Sinn. Dude has retired now, so I wonder who still does it?




looksmax.org


----------



## soulseekingbeast69 (Sep 14, 2022)

improvement nonetheless. But i still forward growth mog you even though i am a bimax candidate myself. its over for you if u still look like that even after surgery


----------



## reptiles (Sep 18, 2022)

NocturnalDecay said:


> View attachment 1856037



I don't think that's possible to many changes the entire midface is differen't plus the collagen amount also he has a nice head of hair in the after 3 tiers of brutal NGL


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Sep 25, 2022)

reptiles said:


> I don't think that's possible to many changes the entire midface is differen't plus the collagen amount also he has a nice head of hair in the after 3 tiers of brutal NGL


It's over for him tbh ngl


----------



## KingBetaTut (Sep 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I *don’t condone most of the other content on this website because it’s very toxic.*


Holy mother of based


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 2, 2022)

Necessary but insufficient. I would start looking into other procedures: Wraparound jaw implant + paranasal implants might do a lot for you. Submental liposuction is another option. 

I don't mean to be too critical, because you did improve. That's my honest opinion, though.


----------

